# 3D Ultrasound Breast Imaging CPT Codes?



## lsbrkmn (Jun 6, 2011)

Our radiology group is starting a study for patients with a certain criteria. They will be getting 3D Ultrasound Breast Imaging done after their Mammograms are done. Currently, our patients are paying for the 3D images out of pocket. Are there any CPT codes assigned to the unilateral and bilateral procedures yet? I checked Medicare's web site and Googled it without any success. I would appreciate any assistance in this matter. Thanks.


----------

